# Chattanooga RC Spring Trial



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Who da judge?

I have had two people tell me this morning that Newt Cropper will not be judging. Something about a pink hat. Is this correct, and if so, who is his replacement?


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Al Previte


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=25904


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Any Derby results?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Hear the open is a triple with two retired. Two birds require swims. One long up and out bird and one shorter water bird. They will likely not finish the first series until noon or so tomorrow. Good test. Test is taking some time due to the swims and some big hunts. 

Gene


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Derby Results


1st Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz
2nd St. Elmos Maximilan Mutt
3rd Seaside's Where's The Beef
4th KRP's Wet Willie


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Russell Archer said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 
> 1st Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz
> ...


Are you sure the results are right? A friend got a call from one of the judges and was told St. Elmos Maximmilian Mutt got a 2nd.


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Roger Perry said:


> Are you sure the results are right? A friend got a call from one of the judges and was told St. Elmos Maximmilian Mutt got a 2nd.


I think you are right..... Ledford may have said Bill Wertz instead of Bill Goldstein.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Russ, how many is that for Louie, and is he going to run any more?

Anyone have callbacks for the open?


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Russ & Louie!


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Thank you!!

That makes 56 points for Louie. He will be running a few more derbies....and then he will be off for some well deserved couch time.


----------



## Waterwolves (Oct 7, 2007)

14 to the 4th series of the Q


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Any Q Open or Am news?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

"Nike" (Betterhalf's Super Surprise) and Davis Arthur won the "Q".

Dont know who else placed.......

Congrats to Davis, GeorgeAnn and the very spirited "Nike" !!!!!!!! 

Chad


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Partial Open results
1 Al Arthur - Lucky
2 Chris Ledford
3 Al Arthur - JoJo Owner Marty Bullington
4 Chris Ledford

Congtrats Marty ,,,,


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

My thanks go out to the judges in the Q and Am this weekend at Chattanooga, for giving up their weekend and judging. I also want to thank the club and all of the assistants for putting on the event. My dog and I didn't fare well, but we still had an enjoyable time and meet some wonderful people.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> "Nike" (Betterhalf's Super Surprise) and Davis Arthur won the "Q".
> 
> Dont know who else placed.......
> 
> ...


YEAH, NIKE!!!! Awesome!!! Just heard the good news via pm. Very excited for Davis, GeorgeAnn and ME!! LOL ("my" puppy)


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Jim Pickering said:


> Who da judge?
> I have had two people tell me this morning that Newt Cropper will not be judging. Something about a pink hat. Is this correct, and if so, who is his replacement?


Given the phone call I received tonight from Mr. Cropper and his wife, Karen, they and others have found my post offensive. It was not my intent to offend, and I offer my sincere apology.

While chatting with a couple people about the CRC trial and what might be expected with Newt Cropper judging they mentioned that Mr. Cropper was not judging the trial. Having run under Newt Cropper in the past, I consider him one of the better judges; one who knows how to set up a challenging test without tricks and one who clearly judges the dogs without a political bias. Therefore, my post above to be certain that this information was correct or not and given that I had also just seen this thread and photo, I added the pink hat part. http://www.retrievertalk.net/showthread.php?t=1465 

Again, my apology. The pink hat comment was nothing more than a reference to the photo.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Results up on EE.

kg


----------

